
Geometric Algebra for JavaScript - unao
https://github.com/enkimute/ganja.js
======
fithisux
I wonder why this couldn't be written in Golang/Haxe and then generate JS
code?

~~~
enkimute
I guess I could do that for the Geometric Algebra part, but for the operator
overloading and algebraic literals, ganja.js generates a simple ast translator
that heavily depends on javascript introspection and weak typing. It might be
possible but sounds like headache ;)

